# Amplificador con tda7394 12v 2x30w



## MaxPower (Ago 20, 2011)

Hola, después de cansarme de buscar por todos lados un pcb para este integrado que lo tenia guardado por que me había sobrado de un estéreo termine haciendo en photoshop y lo quiero compartir con alguien que lo necesite
Lo arme y suena muy bien, buen volumen y calidad
el pcb mide 8cm x 5,5cm

Ver el archivo adjunto 109899

que opinan de puentear las salidas como en este diagrama?







gracias


----------



## lacuevadeltower (May 26, 2012)

Amigo max power, el circuito esta bárbaro.. me muero por armarlo, el tema es que quiero bajar el pbc para imprimirlo y quemarlo. Pero lamentablemente sircuito descarga como archivo png. y cuando lo paso a jpg o otro archivo se pierde la calidad de las pistas.. Serias tan amable de subirlo como jpg o el que tengas, yo ya instale el pcb wizart y estoy intentando armarlo pero hasta ahí llegue.  ja

Gracias por tu tiempo..

Fernando..


----------



## malesi (May 26, 2012)

lacuevadeltower dijo:


> Amigo max power, el circuito esta bárbaro.. me muero por armarlo, el tema es que quiero bajar el pbc para imprimirlo y quemarlo. Pero lamentablemente sircuito descarga como archivo png. y cuando lo paso a jpg o otro archivo se pierde la calidad de las pistas.. Serias tan amable de mandármelo a mí correo. como jpg o el que tengas yo ya instale el pcb wizart y estoy intentando armarlo pero hasta ahí llegue.  ja
> Gracias por tu tiempo..
> 
> Fernando..


 

Toma el jpg



Saludos.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 26, 2012)

Estoy armando un amplificador con el *TDA7394* y estoy teniendo problemas para que funciones con la menor cantidad de componentes y encontré un diagrama *RUSO* en fin alguien sabe de algún otro diagrama o datos se lo agradezco no uso el PBC porque no tengo impresora y no soy de los que hacer esas placa no tengo esa tecnica  pero si suben un diagrama lo codifico a la mía 






​


----------



## ivanalcoba (May 8, 2014)

hola el jpg que puso malesi esta al derecho o invertido para planchado? alguno tiene la mascara de componentes o como van ubicados? gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 8, 2014)

ivanalcoba dijo:


> hola el jpg que puso malesi esta al derecho o invertido para planchado? alguno tiene la mascara de componentes o como van ubicados? gracias


 

Fijate que el Circuito impreso lleva la firma del que lo hizo ¿ La firma está al derecho o al revés ? 

Saludos !


----------



## ivanalcoba (May 10, 2014)

hola perdon que moleste nuevamente tengo todos los componentes y demas en el momento de hacer el pcb hice la impresion con el diseño y el tamaño del jpg y png son bastante superiores a las medidas originales. es decir no conciden los pines del integrado con los contactos en la placa


----------



## Fogonazo (May 10, 2014)

ivanalcoba dijo:


> hola perdon que moleste nuevamente tengo todos los componentes y demas en el momento de hacer el pcb hice la impresion con el diseño y el tamaño del jpg y png son bastante superiores a las medidas originales. es decir no conciden los pines del integrado con los contactos en la placa



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/adaptar-tamano-pcb-tamano-real-nano-tutorial-28701/


----------



## MaxPower (May 10, 2014)

ivanalcoba dijo:


> hola perdon que moleste nuevamente tengo todos los componentes y demas en el momento de hacer el pcb hice la impresion con el diseño y el tamaño del jpg y png son bastante superiores a las medidas originales. es decir no conciden los pines del integrado con los contactos en la placa



hola, en el primer mensaje dice que mide 8cm x 5,5cm el pcb, yo uso xnview para imprimir a medida
saludos


----------



## ivanalcoba (May 12, 2014)

Tengo todo armado me queda una duda los capacitares no polarizados son cerámicos o de poliester?


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 12, 2014)

ivanalcoba dijo:


> Tengo todo armado me queda una duda los capacitares no polarizados son cerámicos o de poliester?



son de *poliéster* en etapas de audio se usan de este material son mucho mejores 

Saludos


----------



## ivanalcoba (May 12, 2014)

Los 12v entran por +vs,  y por in-m?  Entre stby y gnd  que iría? Los dos mute sin conectar producen algo?


----------



## MaxPower (May 12, 2014)

Hola, los 12v entran por +vs, st-by, y mute.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 12, 2014)

*Los 12v entran por +vs, y por in-m? *

Si a +Volts supply va la tensión de trabajo y por in mute no metas solo el capacitor. No te digo porque sino no me voy mas 

*Entre stby y gnd que iría? *

un capacitpor de 2200µF para que no trabaje de forma errática cuando mayor es el capacitor mejor es el encendido suave 


*Los dos mute sin conectar producen algo?*

No anda ni para atrás ni para adelante 

saludos


----------



## MaxPower (May 12, 2014)

SSTC dijo:


> no es como mucho de lo integrados que le metes tensión y sale andando de hecho este IC es el mas turro entre todo. Mucho de los caso que conozco es que este se queme muy fácilmente de hecho te decían *renauld 12 15* y sabias que tenias que comprar el integrado
> 
> Saludo, mejor lee su hoja de data por algo están eso componentes ahí no crees



la verdad no entiendi nada de lo que decís, yo no dije de sacar ningún componente, lo tengo andando sin ningún problema
Saludos


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 13, 2014)

Pensé que preguntabas !! Como no citaste ni nada pues mal entendido no es para que te enojes 

saludos


----------



## MaxPower (May 13, 2014)

no me enojé SSTC, si ni siquiera entendi lo que me dijiste... jejej 
de paso colgué la foto para que se guíe mejor ivanalcoba, los cables rojos de vs y mute están puenteados desde abajo.
Saludos


----------



## damemolier (Ago 17, 2014)

Aqui mi diseño, espero les sirva.












Ver el archivo adjunto 7394+FUENTE_10x10 NEWPROTEUS.PDF


----------



## damemolier (Ago 17, 2014)

Hola, aqui mi diseño espero les agrade.-

Ver el archivo adjunto 115944

Ver el archivo adjunto 115945

Ver el archivo adjunto 115946

Ver el archivo adjunto 115947

Ver el archivo adjunto 115948

Ver el archivo adjunto 115949


----------



## mikee38 (Ene 23, 2021)

Hola, les dejo un pequeño aporte, amplificador con tda7394 12 a 18 Vcc


----------

